# Employment Contracts in Abu Dhabi



## cole.s

I have been offered a position in Abu Dhabi and was sent an email that detailed the offer (includes base salary, housing allowance, relocation costs, vacation days, etc.) but to this point I do not have anything official. 

A ticket was bought for me to go to Abu Dhabi in about a month. I have been told that I will be put up in a hotel for a month or more until I find a place to live. But, I'm not entirely comfortable going without a formal contract. 

What is the typical experience with employment contracts? Is it common to sign and finalize them once you arrive in the UAE? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Isnt so odd. Some companies have you sign before you come, some finalize when you get here. BUT read that final contract completely. Things magically change in that contract from the offer contract, and usually to the benefit on the company...


----------



## Thinkinghat

I would definitely have a signed contract before I board that plane. In any case, I wonder how can your company process your employment permit without a signed contract.


----------



## BedouGirl

Thinkinghat said:


> I would definitely have a signed contract before I board that plane. In any case, I wonder how can your company process your employment permit without a signed contract.


There are two ways you can enter. The first on a visit visa and the company then processes everything when you are here. The second on an employment visa. The company will ask you to send them various copy documents (including your passport) and then you enter with the document (we used to call it the pink slip). You hand everything over to the company and they process the visa to stamping in your passport. Part of the process is to sign the Labour contract, which is the government issued pre-printed document, but this does not come into play until further down the line when you are here. The other document you will receive is not technically a contract, it is really a letter of appointment from the company outlining the full terms and conditions of your employment. This document is not required to process your. visa. Note, in all legal matters pertaining to your employment, it is your labour contract that will prevail.


----------



## cole.s

Thanks for the info so far...My understanding is that I will be entering on a visit visa and will go through the medical checks, etc when I first arrive. Once I have authorization to work in the UAE, we'll finalize the contract, etc. 

My biggest concern is that the offer will change from what I've been told. I don't want to go there and have them tell me they are going to pay me less or offer me less in housing or whatever. 

Also, another question. Are housing allowance payments usually made in a lump-sum? Are they specifically noted as being for housing (even if you don't use all the money for housing)?


----------



## BedouGirl

cole.s said:


> Thanks for the info so far...My understanding is that I will be entering on a visit visa and will go through the medical checks, etc when I first arrive. Once I have authorization to work in the UAE, we'll finalize the contract, etc.
> 
> My biggest concern is that the offer will change from what I've been told. I don't want to go there and have them tell me they are going to pay me less or offer me less in housing or whatever.
> 
> Also, another question. Are housing allowance payments usually made in a lump-sum? Are they specifically noted as being for housing (even if you don't use all the money for housing)?


Ask them to send you an offer letter on letterhead, stamped and signed as a PDF. It isn't a contract but you have written proof. The stamp is very important. My concern is that you seem to be taking a job with a company you don't, on the face of it, trust.

The way housing is paid just depends on the way your employer pays it, there is no hard and fast rule. Ask them, then you will know. If you get the letter I have suggested, it will be laid out therein and should show the way your package is paid each month. Again, if it doesn't, go back and ask.


----------



## Jynxgirl

It seems you have red flags. Why? If there are red flags, then best to listen to your gut when it comes to jobs in the uae.


----------



## amerifren

I personally would not come without a contract...maybe a clear offer letter....but that's if 1) I'm not leaving a decent job, 2) not uprooting my family and 3) really want an international adventure.

I had a clear, signed contract.


----------



## AlexDhabi

There's no hard and fast rule. Where I work you have an offer letter only, but you are expected to resign your old job based on signing and returning that (even though it is not legally binding and is not a contract). 
Also where I work you can choose to receive the housing allowance monthly (with your salary) or you can go through the company housing department (convenient for new arrivals as most rent is paid one year in advance). If you go the company route (most choose to do this) and find accommodation cheaper than your allowance you get the rent difference credited monthly to your salary (this is extremely rare).


----------

